# 1911 style 9mm?



## bajones (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't been keeping up with what's new for the past few years. I am looking for a 1911-style 9mm for concealed carry (I have an abundance of 9mm ammo). I want a high quality handgun at a reasonable price. Any suggestions?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well....what is a reasonable price? My first choice for a "concealed carry" 1911 in 9mm it would be the Springfield EMP 9mm...runs about $900


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Per VA's suggestion, I have been reading a lot about Dan Wesson lately. Seems that their "ECO" model is highly regarded. It's chambered for both 9mm and .45. Pretty spendy, though, depending on your budget.

http://www.cz-usa.com/products/view/dan-wesson-eco/


----------



## bajones (Oct 22, 2012)

I was thinking more in the $600-$700 range but that may limit my options. I don't want to sacrifice quality.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a Para Carry 9 that I carry a lot when home. It has the LDA trigger with a standard 1911 safety. At first I was not sure about the trigger system but after shooting it I found it was just plain damn neat. It is very smooth and you think that surely something that smooth will not fire but it does every single time and they are in your basic price range.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Springfield 1911 A1 in 9mm and it is a fine and accurate piece.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

bajones said:


> I was thinking more in the $600-$700 range...


Please disregard my suggestion.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

The Kimber Ultra CDP is a great choice for a 1911 chambered in 9mm


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

That price range makes the files pretty narrow. I appreciate that money doesn't grow on trees for most of us; however, I always ask what is your back side worth if you ever needed that handgun?

Having said that, one of my EDC's is a STI Lawman 3.0 9mm. I've carried it for 7-8 months now and have a lot of ammo through it. I trust it completely. But, it's not in the price range. 

On Wednesday I will be picking up a new DW ECO 9mm. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

You could take a look at the STI Spartan III. A great gun from STI that would be in your budget.


----------

